# Sony Freeview box software update heads up



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

For those using the Sony VTXD800U as their freeview box, there is an on air update listed for the end of the week over at the DG site.

http://www.dtg.org.uk/industry/download_schedule.php


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I do wish they'd release a change log so we know what to expect.

I'll be making sure mine does not update as it works fine at the moment, and previous experience of "updates" on other Freeview boxes have been that they generally break them!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Hopefully this update will solve the "Red mist" problem that mine has. I had bought a secondhand unit that hadn't received the last update.


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Any advantage to getting one of these (from eBay) compared to a new Philips DTR230 for around the same price (or cheaper). 

I'm in need of a freeview box...


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Although at present I am not using it with either of my Tivos when I was I found it the best freeview box and over the years of my Freeview Tivo I had used about 6 different boxes.
BTW the reason for not using it now is that I negotiated a good deal with VM that gave me another cable box for free and full cable line up now on both Tivo's


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Although at present I am not using it with either of my Tivos when I was I found it the best freeview box and over the years of my Freeview Tivo I had used about 6 different boxes.
> BTW the reason for not using it now is that I negotiated a good deal with VM that gave me another cable box for free and full cable line up now on both Tivo's


Thanks :up: I have heard this from a few sources now - so have bought one from eBay.

If I 'miss' the update, does it come around again? Sorry for my ignorance, but had cable for 15 years...


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

davisa said:


> Thanks :up: I have heard this from a few sources now - so have bought one from eBay.
> 
> If I 'miss' the update, does it come around again? Sorry for my ignorance, but had cable for 15 years...


Not sure if it will come again quoted as until midnight 07/11/2010 http://www.dtg.org.uk/industry/download_schedule.php

Is it worth speaking to the Ebay seller to confirm what version the one you are buying is or asking them to do the OTA upgrade for you.

BTW the update isnt a new one it is the same as transmitted in 2007.
http://www.npe.sony.co.uk/news.html
I guess that Sony have responded to a lot of requests for the upgrade to be re-transmitted.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Have had my Sony box on all day on a Mux1 BBC channel and no update is showing yet.

Has anyone else been able to get the update succesfully


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Left my box on BBC1 all day. Auto-update is turned on. Put it in and out of standby a few times but software is still 1.12


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Rob Randall said:


> Left my box on BBC1 all day. Auto-update is turned on. Put it in and out of standby a few times but software is still 1.12


Exactly the same here it's as if the update isn't being sent. Will try again tonight


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

No idea if mine updated, or it already had "v1.15.01 U".
Can't see any changes, if they're obvious changes?

Had my Sony box from new, years ago and it's still go strong (hope I havnt jinxed it) - Still flies through the channel Auto Tuning


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Well according to the DTG website the update transmissions for the Sony box have ended and my box did not update and I gave it plenty of time either in standby or on and tuned to a Mux1 channel.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

The update was for the Z software. I seem to remember that last time the Sony box update went out, there were different versions of the same update. Perhaps your box didn't want the Z version?

Have also spotted on digital spy that the U version went out the weekend before.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Well according to the DTG website the update transmissions for the Sony box have ended and my box did not update and I gave it plenty of time either in standby or on and tuned to a Mux1 channel.


With the Sony box, you can turn auto software updates on or off via the settings menu.
You can also do a forced update so you don't have to wait.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> With the Sony box, you can turn auto software updates on or off via the settings menu.
> You can also do a forced update so you don't have to wait.


I had auto software updates set to on and box tuned to BBC1 and turned on and did not get any update still showing Version 1.12.0.u
Did not see in the manual any option for forced update. How is that done ?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

you would seem to have the U version firmware. The update was for Z version firmware.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> you would seem to have the U version firmware. The update was for Z version firmware.


That would seem correct. I wonder if the u update will be available again and what did it upgrade.

As I am no longer using the box with a Tivo and only using it as a standalone Freeview the "red mist" problem is no longer an issue and other than that the box seems to be working fine.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

The u version was in October. There's mention of it here


----------

